
Only 60 Years of Farming Left If Soil Degradation Continues (2014) - jibcage
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/only-60-years-of-farming-left-if-soil-degradation-continues/
======
LatteLazy
The BBC More or Less podcast did an investigation on this and found no actual
evidence for the claim. It seems to be based on a study on roundabouts in one
town in england and then people just assumed that all world soil was suffering
the same rough treatment...

This piece is just a reprint of a speech made by a UN official. No science
quoted.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p08dx986](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p08dx986)

